

Ask HN: API Library for Python, .NET - Best places / ways to create a contest? - skrish

I need help to create libraries for our app.<p>What are the best places to create a contest to create an API library &#38; reward contributors?<p>We have the library in CURL, JAVA, PHP &#38; Ruby. I need additional hands to help with creation of Python &#38; .NET libraries from developers who can bring out the flavor of the language.<p>Inputs to find quality forums where there will be takers to deliver quality work is welcome. Thanks.
======
sergiotapia
You can try <http://www.dreamincode.net>

It's one of the best online forum communities out there.

------
jister
I am interested in the .NET version. If you can please post the info of the
contest. Thanks!

